# Develop module does not work



## edhoel (Apr 6, 2013)

I have been using Lightroom since it was first introduced with no problem until recently (currently installed ver. 4.4). The program starts ok and I select photos from the library module and select the edit module as usual but now I am getting the following message "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." I have tried removint the preference file, uninstalling and reinstalling Lightroom, searched for a *.lock file (not found). All of my photos are stored on an external hard drive.


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 7, 2013)

A question - did v 4.4 ever work?

A thought - try a full uninstall with the free version of Revo  Uninstaller. It will often find files that the regular MS uninstall leaves.

Then do a fresh download of 4.4 and reinstall. BTW, have your serial # ready to activate it.


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 7, 2013)

Another thing to try is to download a fresh 4.4 file and install that after doing the uninstall.

Tony Jay


----------



## edhoel (Apr 7, 2013)

Tony Jay said:


> Another thing to try is to download a fresh 4.4 file and install that after doing the uninstall.
> 
> Tony Jay



I just uninstalled Lightroom using Revo and reinstalled it. Same results as before


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 7, 2013)

Often when LR doesn't work in a specific module, the cause is a corrupt preset for that module.

Try this:
Go to Preferences/Presets and press the Show Lightroom Presets Folder button. That will open Windows explorer at a "Lightroom" folder. Close Lightroom. Open that folder and rename the subfolders Color Profiles, Develop Presets, and Local Adjustment Presets. Lightroom will create new, clean versions of those folders when you run it the next time.

Then restart Lightroom and see if you can enter the Develop Module. If so, you can name those folders back one at a time (while LR is closed) to see which one contains a bad profile.  If that doesn't solve your problem, you can name them all back to their original names.

Hal


----------



## edhoel (Apr 8, 2013)

Hal:
I just tried your suggestion and got the same results as before. This is very frustating.

Ed


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm still not 100% clear - did LR 4.4 once work, and now it doesn't work?

And, as I understand it, LR 4.3 never gave you this problem.


----------



## edhoel (Apr 9, 2013)

Problem started with LR4.3,


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm, so there is probably something left over from the LR4.3, or even earlier, causing this.
You could probably reformat your hard drive, but that would be a last resort.

Do you have another partition on your system, such as an internal D drive, where you could install a clean copy of v4.4?

I might also try to put a few photos on your internal drive and create a new catalog that only contains those. If that works, it points the finger of blame at the external drive (for some reason).

At this point, I think you have to try some really different things so you can isolate the cause of the problem.
If none of the above work, I'd also try going back to v4.2 or even 4.0 and be sure that version still works as it once did.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 9, 2013)

It seems probable that you are using some DLL common to LR and at least one other app.  If the DLL is corrupt or you installed an older version of the DLL when installing a new program, LR may hiccup whenever it tries to access this DLL.  What other programs have been installed just before the problem surfaced in LR4.3? 
You might try running a Windows Repair or recover a restore point earlier than when the problem first surfaced.  
Uninstalling programs that were installed just before the problem first occurred and then reinstalling LR 4.4 might also clear this up 
If you can't identify the offending program, no amount of fiddling with LR will solve it. 

Here is a list of likely  DLL candidates:

atl100.dll
Active Template Library (ATL).
Applications that use ATL.
msvcr100.dll
C Runtime Library (CRT) for native code.
Applications that use the CRT Library Features.
msvcp100.dll
Standard C++ Library for native code.
Applications that use the Standard C++ Library.
mfc100.dll
Microsoft Foundation Classes (MFC) Library.
Applications that use the MFC Library.
mfc100u.dll
MFC Library with Unicode support.
Applications that use the MFC Library and require Unicode support.
mfcmifc80.dll
MFC Managed Interfaces Library.
Applications that use the MFC Library with Windows Forms Controls.
mfcm100.dll
MFC Managed Library.
Applications that use the MFC Library with Windows Forms Controls.
mfcm100u.dll
MFC Managed Library with Unicode support.
Applications that use the MFC Library with Windows Forms Controls and require Unicode support.


----------

